# Possum does not use his excersice wheel...



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

...totally ignores it! I have reaad that some rats do not use them.

As long as he gets ample excercise outside the cage I suppose that is ok?
It's the right size & its the same kind they had with him where I bought him. It's the ones with the very tiny wire squares.

Any one have a non-wheeling rat ???


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

That's why we always suggest getting a pair of rats. So that they are not alone that they have anothe frat too wrestle and play with. Steal food from cuddle and groom each other.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I've never had a rat that enjoyed a wheel. They do exist, but I believe they are a minority.

And yes, Possum needs a friend.


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

well for right now I am Possum's best freind LoL ! I am not set up to obtain another at this time


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

All 4 of my rats love to run.
Its funny though when Sofi runs on the wheel, the younger ones decide they want to run too.
and at first they used to just stop and wrestle for a second, but now they run together.
the bigger one runs in the front, and the younger one runs behind her.
its so cute haha.


----------



## Cassia (Dec 29, 2012)

You need possum company for your current possum and it's your responsibility to provide that, it's a basic need... like with rats. 
As soon as you can, sooner than later... you have to get another  
This is stuff you need to know and understand before getting rodents like rats and possums really. But what's done is done. 
I wish you all the luck with your possum, they are soooo sweet lol!  We can't keep them here in the UK I don't think.


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

Cassia said:


> You need possum company for your current possum and it's your responsibility to provide that, it's a basic need... like with rats.
> As soon as you can, sooner than later... you have to get another
> This is stuff you need to know and understand before getting rodents like rats and possums really. But what's done is done.
> I wish you all the luck with your possum, they are soooo sweet lol!  We can't keep them here in the UK I don't think.


"Possum" is a RAT, not an Oppossum. Thanks for your concern but I will not be getting another rat until I am ready. I had a rat before that lived over 5 years & was very happy on his own. It would not be responsible to get another if I am not wanting one right now. This is the problem I have with forums, but I try to overlook this "telling" one what they should do so that I can enjoy the overall picture


----------



## catland (Sep 3, 2012)

You should get him a friend, but it is not a necessity. Male rats are better suited for being a lone rat and I know some that prefer it. My male rat was perfectly content alone and he was the same after I bought home a friend for him. As long as you spend a lot of time with him and he is healthy he should be fine. As for the wheel I've noticed if rats didn't have them available while they were young they won't use them as adults. I could be wrong though. My adult rat has never even got on the wheel.


----------



## Cassia (Dec 29, 2012)

You know, I didn't even know there were such a thing as a Possum rat hehe I thought you had an actual Oppossum!  
This is the thing about forums, you gets allot of different people with different views and ideas... especially when it comes to animals that everyone has a common love for, people will try and give advice and point people in the right directions for the good of the animals we all love etc... I don't mean to come across mean or out of order to anyone but it is purely for the animals concern, not to make you feel bad. There isn't really a way to sugarcoat things at times  I myself have been on the receiving end of so much critisism and people trying to help but in a slightly more abrupt way before and although it's not particulally pleasant, I understood that these people obviously had a real passion and were thinking about the animals/species/breed they are passionate about  Believe me, in the doggy world it's soooo much worse hahah!
So I am sorry if you feel my intentions are anything but trying to advise you what would benefit your little bubba  
Forums are a place for all to enjoy but also a place for people to advise when they feel they should  

I hope you enjoy your stay here Possum Rat!  
May we please be provided with pictures!? we are all chomping at the bit


----------



## Cassia (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm looking on Google for "Possum rats" and all it's coming up with is the Oppossum!  meh
I want to see


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

once again...he is not an oppossum or a oppossum rat. 
He is a dumbo rat that I named Possum.

*I do not take what people suggest personally because you do not know me, nor I you.
I have several animals and they are all cared for very well...probably better than most you know. We will end this senario by me saying that it is a choice how many rats one wants to own and leave it at that. I have taken advise before when I knew I did not want to to do so and ended up with 2 animals that HATED each other and I was "stuck" with the one I did not want to get in the first place. I go by instinct with my animals & it always turns out right. 

God Bless *


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

catland said:


> You should get him a friend, but it is not a necessity. Male rats are better suited for being a lone rat and I know some that prefer it. My male rat was perfectly content alone and he was the same after I bought home a friend for him. As long as you spend a lot of time with him and he is healthy he should be fine. As for the wheel I've noticed if rats didn't have them available while they were young they won't use them as adults. I could be wrong though. My adult rat has never even got on the wheel.




yeah - my rat obviously ws not exposed to ANY veggies during his life cuz he does not accept them  I will keep trying. 
CASSIA :: my avatar is a pic of my rat, so you can see him.


----------



## Cassia (Dec 29, 2012)

Possum Rat said:


> once again...he is not an oppossum or a oppossum rat.
> He is a dumbo rat that I named Possum.
> 
> *I do not take what people suggest personally because you do not know me, nor I you.
> ...


LMAO Oh my good lord...  I feel like an idiot now... YOUR RATS NAME IS "POSSUM". 
I'm a little embarrassed to say the least. I were going to say that the animal pictured in your avatar looks very rattish to be any sort of possum like creature hahah!

I do understand, believe me. And of course you will do what you please at the end of the day, none of us can come and physically make you do anything lol! All we can do is advise, it's ultimately your decision.

BUT STILL... we need pictures of your rattie!


----------

